# What is tiny BVM port for?



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2012)

A cohort asked me what it was for and I couldn't say. It resembled the tip of a glue dispenser, a little nipple with a red plastic cap over it, the cap fastened to the nipple with a leash. It leads immediately into the *valve * (not the mask per se) assembly downstream from the one way valve. I cannot find it in an online picture right now, and at least Laerdal's manuals don't show it. Too small to admit a nebulizer mist, no structure to create a mist. It doesn't inflate the cuff. Resembles the nipple on some pocket masks to optimistically addf more oxygen, but, if so, why not just add O2 at the proper end?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

If it goes straight into the valve could it be to blow the valve out if it gets goop in it?


----------



## Bosco836 (Mar 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> A cohort asked me what it was for and I couldn't say. It resembled the tip of a glue dispenser, a little nipple with a red plastic cap over it, the cap fastened to the nipple with a leash. It leads immediately into the *valve * (not the mask per se) assembly downstream from the one way valve. I cannot find it in an online picture right now, and at least Laerdal's manuals don't show it. Too small to admit a nebulizer mist, no structure to create a mist. It doesn't inflate the cuff. Resembles the nipple on some pocket masks to optimistically addf more oxygen, but, if so, why not just add O2 at the proper end?



http://steroplast.co.uk/assets/products/images/358/large_ambu.jpg?1315566173 - Sort of like the red plastic cap seen here right above the mask?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a medication port. So you can deliver them without disconnecting the BVM from the et tube.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 9, 2012)

Swing and a miss for bbg lol

I can't wait till somebody asks me this on the truck so I can pretend I knew it all along.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2012)

*OK, but....*

http://steroplast.co.uk/assets/products/images/358/large_ambu.jpg?1315566173
Yes, that one the little one.

So you just schpritz it in, presumably on the inflation (squeeze), and it doesn't mater that 80% winds up on the pt's face? Or is it just for when the BV (no M) is hooked up to a trachea tube or such?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> http://steroplast.co.uk/assets/products/images/358/large_ambu.jpg?1315566173
> Yes, that one the little one.
> 
> So you just schpritz it in, presumably on the inflation (squeeze), and it doesn't mater that 80% winds up on the pt's face? Or is it just for when the BV (no M) is hooked up to a trachea tube or such?



just when the patient is tubed.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, makes sense. Still seems like it wastes a lot of med versus what makes it on board.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> OK, makes sense. Still seems like it wastes a lot of med versus what makes it on board.



we use double the standard dose when using the port on the BVM


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 9, 2012)

*re*

With the mainstream use of IO, pretty much makes the port obsolete as the uptake and distribution of medications VIA tube is so unpredictable.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, sounds sloppy. First trans-tracheal injection I saw was epi right into the cuff of the trachea tube. Pt was dead anyway.


----------

